# Naming African Cichlids



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I think I have 2 Yellow Labs, 1 Orange Zebra, 1 Albino Zebra, 2 Acei, 1 Albino Blue Zebra and 1 Electric Blue Johanni, but I'm not sure. Can anybody tell me if I'm right? (the albino zebra isn't pictured and 1 yellow lab isn't either)


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Top pic, im not sure. In the bottom pic I see positivly 1 yellow lab ( the fish who is turning), 2 acei and a possible female johanni, shes too pale to be certain


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm 100% sure on the Yellow Labs, and the 2 Acei, the others are kinda iffy.


----------

